
Ask HN: Copywriting for Startups Newsletter – Good Idea? - bezvn
Hey guys<p>After switching from copywriting to the startup world, I noticed many startups neglect copywriting…<p>Even though it’s one of the easiest and most powerful ways to increase growth, revenue, sales… And more.<p>So I had an idea...<p>Start a free newsletter to share simple, easy hacks from copywriting - that you can use to accelerate startups.<p>But I&#x27;m wondering, as many of you are involved in the startup world... Is this something that interests you at all? I.e. how copywriting can be applied to startups?<p>If you want to see what I&#x27;m talking about, I already made the first post a few days ago. It&#x27;s a mini-hack that lets you describe a startup in 4 words or less.<p>And if you have a couple of minutes to spare... It would be awesome to get your feedback, and to see if this type of content is useful to you or not.<p>Here it is (with a subscribe button at the bottom if you liked it):<p>copywritingforstartups.io<p>And please be as honest as possible with your feedback, I promise I won&#x27;t get offended. I&#x27;m here to learn and improve!<p>Cheers,
Bezan
======
crobertsbmw
Sounds cool. So you are going to teach me how to write? When someone says the
word "copyright" to me, I think of the © symbol, and not so much of the text
that goes on the page. I know I know I'm probably wrong and you're right to
call the copy of the page copyright, but that's just what I think of. The blog
piece you wrote is good. Keep it at.

